# Stupid Question about Shipping



## Karly65 (Mar 11, 2015)

First thing: I have a bad case of general anxiety disorder, :unsure2:  so I'm probably jumping the gun here, but I wanted to ask.

It appears that an order from an indie seller got lost in the mail. It's scanned as leaving the sorting facility and not showing up anywhere. To get to the USPS sorting facility that my stuff arrives at right before it comes to my post office would take slightly more than a half day. I should have received it on Saturday, but living in SE PA I got to experience that snow storm at the end of last week. So I gave it another two days to show up somewhere. 

It came from right outside of Chicago, so even if it was mis-directed, I would think it would have shown up somewhere by now. If it was still listed as being in a facility or showing up in another place, I wouldn't be so worried. 

I filled out the online form for lost or misdirected mail on the USPS website last night. I did not contact the seller yet, at what point would it be appropriate to?

I did pay through PayPal, so I'm not worried about that. I just don't want to spring a dispute on the seller without talking to her first. It is definitely not her fault that the package was lost.

This has never happened to me. I've had stuff stuck in sorting facilities for a few days, but they were never had the departure scan and then disappeared.

Oh yeah, It's listed as being sent first class parcel.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 11, 2015)

USPS has been unusually slow and weird lately. I've had packages I've sent and received get held up like this. The tracking goes dead sometimes for a week or more then it magically updates the day it is delivered. If I were you, I would wait a little longer. I'm pretty sure it will show up, and it will save the seller from having to refund an item that shows up a few days later.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah, it's out of the seller's hands and it's all USPS now. Just keep checking the tracking number as it's in the system. Like @@BlackMagicRose already mentioned, the tracking page updating sometimes takes awhile to update, usually 24 hrs.

By the time you read this, you've probably opened it already and enjoying your spoils.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

